# Slicen mit Gimp



## Gast170816 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wenn man bei Google "Gimp Slicen" eintippt, kommt ein Link zum Gimp-Forum mit umfangreicher  Anleitung zum Slicen in Gimp (bzw. da gibts glaube auch noch ein Extra-Plugin "Web-o-tine" oder so).

*ABEEEER:*
Die Guilotine zerschnippelt ja ähnlich, wie bei Photoshop, alles automatisch in Einzelteile. Aber sie schnippelt anJEDER Hilfsline, wenn ich also Spalten markiert habe, aber eigentlich quer das komplette Hintergrundsegment brauche ums als Background wiederholen zu lassen, geht das scheinbar nicht.

*Meine Frage jetzt:*
Wie geht das, dass ich von Hand eine Auswahl aufziehe und dann eben meine Elemente so ganz individuell auswähle. Ich hab was probiert von wegen Auswahl markieren und dann  "Ebenen > Ebene zuschneiden" aber da ändert sich nix... ich dachte, es öffnet sich dann ein FileDialog, wo ich eben exakt meine Auswahl separat abspeichern kann. Oder irgendwas wie "Freistellen" und dann speichern, rückgängig, nächstes freistellen, speichern, rückgängig usw. 

Bitte um Hilfe, weil ich sonst nur in Photoshop das Slice-Tool kenne, aber momentan unbedingt auf Gimp angewiesen bin.


----------



## fluessig (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Fantasmo,

ich hab zwar selber noch nie gesliced (weder mit PS noch mit Gimp), aber ich wage mich mal auf Glatteis und hoffe dich richtig verstanden zu haben.

Mein Tipp ist jetzt dieser, zugegebenermaßen umständliche, Weg die Elemente auszuschneiden und dann abzuspeichern und das Ausschneiden rückgängig zu machen. 

Dazu würde ich in Gimp das von PS bekannte Zuschneiden Werkzeug benutzen. Drück in Gimp einfach mal Shift + C und es wird selektiert. Damit kannst du dann den Bereich im Bild auswählen und mit Enter automatisch zuschneiden. Dann Speichern unter, zuschneiden rückgängig machen und neuen Bereich auswählen.

Nicht schön, aber pragmatisch.


----------



## Gast170816 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo fluessig,

toll, danke ja so wollte ich meine umständliche Variante machen, aber wusste nicht, wies geht. Das funktioniert soweit ganz gut!

Falls aber noch jemand weiß, wie mans ohne den Schritt "Freistellen" und "Rückgängigmachen " schafft, wär toll.


----------

